# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.3 >  Обновления Бухгалтерия 3.0

## JacksonAv

Киньте, плиз ссылку на последние обновления Бухгалтерия 3.0

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Киньте, плиз ссылку на последние обновления Бухгалтерия 3.0


https://forum.ruboard.ru/threads/248...034#post676034

----------

emirrr (16.04.2022), JacksonAv (13.01.2022)

----------


## JacksonAv

Благодарю!

----------


## brunette

Здравствуйте!
Помогите, пожалуйста, с обновлениями.
Есть 2 базы:
1. 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.18.1289)
Конфигурация: Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 3.0 (3.0.102.11) 

2. 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.18.1289)
Конфигурация: Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 3.0 (3.0.79.14)

Хочу обновить конфигурацию до самой последней.
С чего начать?
Нужно ли обновлять платформу?

Нашла на форуме ссылки для скачивания конфигурации, но как понять что именно скачивать?
https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....D0%98!/page419
Буду благодарна, если кто-нибудь мне всё это "разжует" и "тыкнет" носом)

----------


## pevek

> 1. 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.18.1289)
> Конфигурация: Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 3.0 (3.0.102.11)
> 
> 2. 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.18.1289)
> Конфигурация: Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 3.0 (3.0.79.14)


3.0.81.23
3.0.82.40
3.0.84.46
3.0.87.28
3.0.88.32
3.0.89.56
3.0.91.36
3.0.95.29
3.0.99.21
3.0.102.11 или 3.0.103.12
3.0.105.45
3.0.106.101

----------

brunette (17.01.2022)

----------


## brunette

большое спасибо!

----------


## JacksonAv

Да, платформу также придется обновить. 
3.0.106.101  - Текущая версия конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия" предназначена
для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.3 не ниже 8.3.18.1741, 8.3.19.1467, 8.3.20.1674

Лучше всего сразу на х64, иначе постоянно будет вываливаться ошибка "Недостаточно памяти"
Поставил 8.3.20.1613_windows64full.zip - взять здесь - https://turboobit.com/download/folde...domain=turb.to

----------

brunette (10.02.2022)

----------


## kolharik

помогите пожалуйста люди добрые срочна Accounting_3_0_106_101_setup1c.zip

почта hubvalg@gmail.com

----------


## kolharik

помогите пожалуйста люди добрые срочна Accounting_3_0_106_101_setup1c.zip

тут скачать не получается, ссылка обрывается, докачать не получается

пришлите пожалуйста ссылку на
почту hubvalg@gmail.com

----------


## Toooryyy

Здравствуйте! Пожалуйста помогите найти последнюю 1 С проф 3.0 с полным дистрибутивом. Мне нужна база

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте! Пожалуйста помогите найти последнюю 1 С проф 3.0 с полным дистрибутивом. Мне нужна база


https://turboobit.com/download/folde...omain=turbo.to
Accounting_3_0_111_25_new.zip - новая чистая база

----------

ivashko (29.04.2022)

----------


## чупакабра

Приветствую! Может кто поделиться обновлением 1c83: Бухгалтерия предприятия Базовая для ОДНОГО, Версия 3.0.112.34

----------


## Online_Z

> Приветствую! Может кто поделиться обновлением 1c83: Бухгалтерия предприятия Базовая для ОДНОГО, Версия 3.0.112.34


Обновления "Бухгалтерия предприятия (базовая для 1)" выкладывают редко т.к., использовать её ломанную смысла не имеет, а у легальной и так должен быть доступ к обновлениям на releases.1c.ru.

----------


## чупакабра

> выкладывают редко т.к., использовать её ломанную смысла не имеет


без неё не соскочишь со фрэша. У нас ситуация, что решили уйти с облака на локальную версию. Сделали выгрузку из облака и купили за 3300 руб. бух 3.0 базовую...но выгрузку можно загрузить ТОЛЬКО в Бухгалтерия предприятия Базовая для ОДНОГО с версией 3.0.112.34, а потом уже конвертировать в бух базовую

Там дальше еще квест, но я пока что застопорился на поиске обновления 1c83: Бухгалтерия предприятия Базовая для ОДНОГО, Версия 3.0.112.34

----------


## Online_Z

> без неё не соскочишь со фрэша...


Знакомая история и это тот ещё квест. 
В курсе, что с лицензией от обычной базовой версии за 3300 руб. нельзя запустить базу с конфигурацией Базовая для 1?
Нужна или лицензия ПРОФ или ломать защиту

----------


## ikalichkin

> Знакомая история и это тот ещё квест. 
> В курсе, что с лицензией от обычной базовой версии за 3300 руб. нельзя запустить базу с конфигурацией Базовая для 1?
> Нужна или лицензия ПРОФ или ломать защиту


А что, изменить в архиве data_dump.zip файл *DumpInfo.xml*, указав в нём желаемую конфигурацию, теперь ВЗЛОМОМ называется?

----------

